# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Debati mbi gjuhën e njësuar

## dodoni

Mbreme ishte nje emision shume i bukur ne Shqip ne lidhje me gjuhen e njesuar ne Top Channel me mysafire gjuhetaret Emil Lafe, Shefkije Islamaj, dhe Gjovalin Shkurtaj, dhe shkrimtaret e publicistet Ardian Klosi dhe *Migjen Kelmendi*. 

Jam shume dakord me argumentet e zotit Lafe qe futja edhe e versionit gege te fjaleve ne gjuhen e njesuar do krijonte nje anarki gjuhesore por poashtu jam dakord me Klosin dhe Kelmendin se duhet bere nje rishikim i gjuhes dhe futje e fjaleve gege (te injoruara ne kongresin e 68-tes dhe 72-tes te gjuhes) qe toskerishtja e gjuha e njesuar nuk i kane per momentin. Poashtu, mendoj qe disa fjale qe tingellojne me mire ne variantin gege si psh. Andrra, Zani etj. te zevendesojne fjalet e variantit toske qe per momentin eshte gjuhe e njesuar si psh. Enderr, Zeri, etj. Nje tjeter modifikim qe do mund te behej eshte edhe futja e paskajores gege (qe dialekti toske nuk e ka) ne gjuhen e njesuar. Keshtu do zbutej sadopak diskriminimi ndaj geges dhe do i perafrohej edhe ky dialekt gjuhes se njesuar dhe do ishte me e lehte edhe per geget pervetesimi i gjuhes se njesuar. Poashtu, me keto ndryshime, do diskurajohej edhe nencmimi i dialektit gege nga disa injorante qe e quajne dialekti malokce e keshtu tjera stereotipe. 

Cfare mendoni juve ne lidhje me kete ceshtje? Jepni komentet tuaja.

----------


## darkman

Qe shqipja e njehsuar duhet zhvilluar eshte nje fakt. Per mendimin tim si hap i pare dhe shume ndikime eshte heqja e _ë_ finale ne disa fjale. Esht e bezhdishme ne te shkruar dhe nga shume njerez sot nuk shqiptohet. Shembuj (unë -> un), (është -> ësht) Me te njejten llogjike kemi _jam_ dhe jo _jamë_. Ne kete rast ne shqiptim mund te lihet e lire nese duhet apo jo shqiptimi i _ë_ te pazeshme.

----------


## Flora82

dodoni  nuk  eshte  ne  pytje  per  mi  fut  disa  fjal  ,  por  eshte  ne  pytje  me  tjetersu  krejt  gjuhen p.sh Migjen  kelmendi   eshte  tu  ber  katastrof  me  kto  prapaganda  qe  thot  ne  kosovaret dota  flasim  gjuhen  e  kosovarve  kjo  eshte  absurde  ne  zyrtarish  kemi  nje  gjuhe  te  berbashkt te  gjithe  shqiptaret  dhe duhet  ta  flasim  ket  gjuhe  si eshte  miratuar  ne  vitin 72-tes  po  me  ket  dijalket  ,  e  jo  ta  ndrrojm  dijalekti  e  te  dalim  para  botes  tjeter  popull  ne  kosovaret  ,  pranda  edhe  bota  toni  met  drejt  mundet  mos  me  na  qujtur  shqiptar  ,por  thjesht  kosovar   dhe   kjo  eshte  absurde  pamvarsisht  qe  del  nje  Migjen  qe  eshte  i  krisur  me  idet  e  tij  fikse , te  gjith  te  tjert  jan  kunder  dhe  shpresoj qe  ai  do ti  kuptoj  kto fjal  boshe .
,

----------


## Lunesta

Une jam kunder ndryshimit te gjuhes. Ajo ka 34 vjet qe perdoret, pse duhet ndryshuar? Per te kenaqur egon lokalistike te disave? Mua psh sme pengon fare mungesa e paskajores gege ne perdorimin e gjuhes. As fjala anderr nuk me duket aspak me e bukur se fjala enderr, dhe peremrin 'une'  e perdor gjithmone me zanoren 'e' ne fund.

Nese duan qe te perdorin dialektin gege ne zonat ku banojne le ta perdorin, askush si ndalon.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Gjuha letrare ka 34 vjet, gegerishtja ka 3400 vjet  :buzeqeshje: 

Paskajorja eshte me te vertete e domosdoshme dhe eshte nje nga ato gjera qe e kane varferuar shqipen ne maksimum. Gegerishtja eshte shume e pasur si gjuhe dhe nje perfshirje e plote e saj ne gjuhen letrare vetem ane pozitive ka.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Gjuha letrare ka 34 vjet, gegerishtja ka 3400 vjet


Nje pyetje, ku e gjete kete 3400 vjetshin???

Jo per gjo, po mund tge jete edhe me shume ose dicka me pak...lol

----------


## Brari

gjovalin gegu besoj lavdroj gjirokastro terbaciotcen si gjuhe..
nga eshte ki gjovalin shkurtazi.. mo?

----------


## Qerim

Po fjalen "bardha " si do ta bejme "bordha ' ? :kryqezohen:

----------


## darkman

> Une jam kunder ndryshimit te gjuhes. Ajo ka 34 vjet qe perdoret, pse duhet ndryshuar? Per te kenaqur egon lokalistike te disave? Mua psh sme pengon fare mungesa e paskajores gege ne perdorimin e gjuhes. As fjala anderr nuk me duket aspak me e bukur se fjala enderr, dhe peremrin 'une'  e perdor gjithmone me zanoren 'e' ne fund.
> 
> Nese duan qe te perdorin dialektin gege ne zonat ku banojne le ta perdorin, askush si ndalon.


Ke shkruar une, une, une, sikur cdo gje duhet bere ne fuksionin tend. Gjuha Shqipe eshte nje mjet i perbashket per rreth 6 milione vete. Nuk duhet shikuar pse per ty eshte mire keshtu dhe s'duhet ndryshuar. 
pastaj shiko me kujdes shkrimin tend nuk ke asnje _ë_, sikurse dhe un. te pakesohen aty ku nuk jane te nevojshme ska asgje te keqe.

----------


## kiniku

> Ke shkruar une, une, une, sikur cdo gje duhet bere ne fuksionin tend. Gjuha Shqipe eshte nje mjet i perbashket per rreth 6 milione vete. Nuk duhet shikuar pse per ty eshte mire keshtu dhe s'duhet ndryshuar. 
> pastaj shiko me kujdes shkrimin tend nuk ke asnje _ë_, sikurse dhe un. te pakesohen aty ku nuk jane te nevojshme ska asgje te keqe.



*Unë* pajtohem me Lunesten.


*Un* ka edhe kuptim tjeter, si trajte e Unit. 

Mentori reflektonte një un të pakuptushem.

----------


## darkman

> *Unë* pajtohem me Lunesten.
> 
> 
> *Un* ka edhe kuptim tjeter, si trajte e Unit. 
> 
> Mentori reflektonte një un të pakuptushem.


Dhe ka dallim kuptimi midis *Unë* dhe *un*???
 :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:  
Gjej ndonje argument tjeter me te sakte!!

Ka ardhur koha qe me teknollogjite e reja shqipja ti pershtatet kohes. Me ndenjem me kokefortesi sepse keshtu me pelqen mua sepse eshte afer dialektit tim nuk shkojme gjekundi. Dhe ne fakt shqipja e materjaleve te shkruatura ne forume, e-maile, sms eshte ndryshuar. Sepse spo ecen dot me hapin e teknollogjise.

----------


## [xeni]

> Gjuha letrare ka 34 vjet, gegerishtja ka 3400 vjet 
> 
> Paskajorja eshte me te vertete e domosdoshme dhe eshte nje nga ato gjera qe e kane varferuar shqipen ne maksimum. Gegerishtja eshte shume e pasur si gjuhe dhe nje perfshirje e plote e saj ne gjuhen letrare vetem ane pozitive ka.


Shume dakord. Gjuha shqipe ka humbe shume prej faktit qe nuk ka marre edhe me teper nga dialekti gege. Jo vetem paskajorja, por edhe shume gjera te tjera. 

Megjithate idete e Migjen Kelmendit nuk me duken shume te dobishme. Ju takon gjuhetareve, shkrimtareve, shkenctareve etj. qe gradualisht ta pasurojne shqipen. 




> Une jam kunder ndryshimit te gjuhes. Ajo ka 34 vjet qe perdoret, pse duhet ndryshuar? Per te kenaqur egon lokalistike te disave? Mua psh sme pengon fare mungesa e paskajores gege ne perdorimin e gjuhes. As fjala anderr nuk me duket aspak me e bukur se fjala enderr, dhe peremrin 'une' e perdor gjithmone me zanoren 'e' ne fund.
> 
> Nese duan qe te perdorin dialektin gege ne zonat ku banojne le ta perdorin, askush si ndalon.


Nuk eshte thjeshte etje lokaliste. Po dialekti gege flitet ne me shume se 2/3-en e territorit ku jetojne shqiptar. Nuk eshte pak. 

Mu me vjen keq dhe me vjen edhe te qesh kur degjoj ndonje qe thote: "duhet me e bërë"...lol.

----------


## amaro

Pershendetje, megjithse jam me origjine veriore , e gjej shume te rrezikshme hedhjen e kesaj ideje , sepse Kosova ne fillim nxorri flamurin e saj kurse tani ka zera qe duan te bejne edhe gjuhen e tyre letrare e cila anon me shume nga gegerishtja, kjo per mua do te thote nje ndarje perfundimtare dhe duke pasur parasysh qe  jemi shume afer per tu bere prap nje komb kjo eshte nje shenje ogurzeze.

----------


## kiniku

> Dhe ka dallim kuptimi midis *Unë* dhe *un*???
>   
> Gjej ndonje argument tjeter me te sakte!!
> 
> Ka ardhur koha qe me teknollogjite e reja shqipja ti pershtatet kohes. Me ndenjem me kokefortesi sepse keshtu me pelqen mua sepse eshte afer dialektit tim nuk shkojme gjekundi. Dhe ne fakt shqipja e materjaleve te shkruatura ne forume, e-maile, sms eshte ndryshuar. Sepse spo ecen dot me hapin e teknollogjise.



UNI. UNI im. UNI yt. UNI i saj. Ai ka një un të pakuptueshem.

----------


## darkman

> UNI. UNI im. UNI yt. UNI i saj. Ai ka një un të pakuptueshem.


Dhe me gjithe kete cfare don te thuash??

Ti din qe ne shqip zyrtare thuhet "Ai ka nje un te pakuptueshem" apo "ai ka nje unë te pakuptueshem". Apo ndoshta un nuk ekziston fare,per te esht thjesht nje term dialektik.

pastaj pse do te perdoret i njejti siper peremer vetor si per emer, ku qendron e keqja.

Kam rastin e italishtes:
io sono 
Il suo io e' incoprenssibile.

Marrin rastin e dy fjalive :

Ai eshte nje kale shume i bukur;
Ai esht nje kal shum i bukur;

Hoqem tre (ë) dhe lame vetem 2 ne rastet kur ë eshte ne fillim ose mes fjalije dhe kur fjala perbehet me nje rrokje.

Pra ne kete rast un mund te shkruaj ne kete forum nje fjali ne shqip vetem me 3 gabime dhe jo me pese. Sepse perdorimi i copy/paste eshte shume i bezdishem.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> ... Poashtu, mendoj qe disa fjale qe tingellojne me mire ne variantin gege si psh. Andrra, Zani etj. te zevendesojne fjalet e variantit toske qe per momentin eshte gjuhe e njesuar si psh. Enderr, Zeri, etj. ...


Gjuha zhvillohet gjate viteve! Nese njerezit fillojne dhe perdorin fjalen Zani dhe Anderr, jam e sigurte qe vetvetiu, keto fjale do te futen ne fjalorin e gjuhes letrare, por me duket e pa llogjikshme qe keto fjale te nderrohen me dore.

Une kam origjine veriore dhe jugore, dhe i kam degjuar dhe fjalet zeri dhe enderra, gjithashtu dhe zani dhe andrra, por te them te drejten me pelqejne me shume ato te parat per gjuhe letrare. 

Pastaj nuk mund te ndryshosh disa fjale te vecanta, sepse dialektet u binden rregullave te ndryshme. 

Psh marrim fjaline: _Nuk mund te thuash qe zani i A-se eshte melodioz._ 

Tani kjo fjali do ishte me e bukur nese thonim: 

_Nuk mund t'thush qa zani i A-s asht melodioz. 
_
ose nese do te thonim: 

_Nuk mund te thuash qe zeri i A-se eshte melodioz._

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Pra ne kete rast un mund te shkruaj ne kete forum nje fjali ne shqip vetem me 3 gabime dhe jo me pese. Sepse perdorimi i copy/paste eshte shume i bezdishem.


Shko te linku me poshte dhe lexo postimin 15 dhe 16. Aty do mesosh se si te mos merresh me funksionin copy/paste. http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=14473

----------


## dodoni

> _Nuk mund te thuash qe zani i A-se eshte melodioz._ 
> 
> Tani kjo fjali do ishte me e bukur nese thonim: 
> 
> _Nuk mund t'thush qa zani i A-s asht melodioz. 
> _
> ose nese do te thonim: 
> 
> _Nuk mund te thuash qe zeri i A-se eshte melodioz._


Ne gegerishte ne raste te tilla perdoret paskajorja: 

Nuk munesh me thane qe zani i A-se asht melodioz.  :pa dhembe:  

Postimi im i pare ishte vetem mendim i imi natyrisht per te cilin dhashe edhe argumentat e mia. Per mua dhe shumicen e njerezve (sidomos te huajte) qe njoh me bukur tingellon A-ja se E-ja. Pastaj, gjuha e njesuar nuk duhet te jete njedialektore, sepse atehere kjo nuk eshte e njesuar me, por eshte dialekti toske i shkruar. Pra, duhet nje perzierje/mix me e madhe e dialekteve. 

Diskriminimi qe i eshte bere gegeve ne gjuhen e njesuar eshte shume i madh sepse mbi 90% e letrares se sotme eshte toske kurse gegefolesit shqiptar jane diku rreth 5/6 e gjithe popullsise shqiptare sot. 

Pastaj, duhet pasur parasysh problemet qe kane geget me gjuhen e sotme te njesuar, sidomos ne Kosove e Maqedoni, por edhe ne Shqiperine veriore e te mesme. Ne Kosove eshte rrezik qe pas 10 vitesh te kete gjuhe tjeter te njesuar sepse shqiptaret atje nuk duan qe te jene keshtu te diskriminuar dhe poashtu atyre po i bie qe pothuajse gati teresisht ta ndryshojne menyren e te folurit, te folur kjo qe ata e praktikojne me mijera vjet tani. Ne menyre qe kjo te mos ndodh ne te ardhmen dhe qe gjuha e njesuar te blihet/pranohet nga gjithe shqiptaret (jo vetem gjuhetaret por gjithe populli) duhet te behet rishikimi dhe modifikimi i gjuhes se njesuar.

----------


## ideus

Migjen Kelmendi me te drejte kerkon qe ne Kosove gjuhe zyrtare te jete gegnishtje. Ka te drejte per faktin se ne Kosove nga 90% e popullates flitet gegnishtja (e perzier me nje toske larg standardit 72 - kjo e obligueshme).
Une e pashe emisionin ne SHQIP per te cilin flet dodoni, ku Migjeni beni perpjekje te tregoje se gjuha e standardizueme 72 nuk ka gjete vend ne Kosove. Kosovaret vazhdojne me te vjetren, komunikojne ne gegnisht mes veti, shkruajne gegnisht mes veti, kurse  privohen nga e drejta e kesaj gjuhe ne shkolla, ne institucione dhe ne media.

Migjeni here-here i ngatrron qendrimet e tij, fillimisht kerkon qe ne Kosove te shkohet me variantin gege, e pastaj kerkon ndryshime ne standardin 72 duke mundsu nxjerrjen e nje mixi gjuhsor.
Nese Migjeni kerkon ndryshime ne standardin 72 ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare, ateher shkon teper larg. Por edhe Emil Lafe shkon teper larg nese kerkon qe ky standard te zbatohet ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare. 
Shqiperia mundet me vazhdu me gjuhen e njesuar qe e parashikon standardi 72, e Kosova ne anen tjeter mundet me vazhdu me gegnishten e vet. Asnje te kece nuk ka per "shqiptarine" nese veprohet ashtu. 

Institucionet e Kosoves tash per tash nuk kane kohe me i hy punes per me definu nje gjuhe zyrtare - gege apo toske. Mirpo ne te ardhmen nuk mund te anashkalohet. Populli i Kosoves eshte i lodhun nga gjuha servile qe i ofrohet ne institucione, krahas gjuhes se perditshme qe ata e flasin neper shpijat e tyne. Standardi 72 medoemos duhet me u perpunu ne Kosove. Perndryshe nese veprohet keshtu kosovaret mbesin ne mes dy kulturave gjuhsore pa gazeta, pa radio, pa televizion dhe pa libra.

Jam i bindun se 70% e kosovarve nuk e dine se cfar dmth. fjala "shkuje" . Ne Kosove ne vend te fjales "shkuje" perdoret termi "premaje". Ka shume e shume fjale tjera te cilat kur i oforhen kosovarit te thjeshte e habisin dhe jane krejt te huaja per te.

----------


## Lunesta

Une i qendroj mendimit tim te meparshem per mosndryshimin e gjuhes se njesuar ne 72'shin. E kuptoj se ndoshta do ishte me e dobishme rifutja ne perdorimin e perditshem te disa fjaleve gegerishte, por cdo ndryshim tjeter do me dukej i tepert. E kuptoj deshiren dhe krenarine primordiale te atyre qe priren per te ndryshuar variantin qe kemi, por po ta shohesh gjere e gjate nuk asfare i keq, bile eshte me i lehte dhe i rrjedhshem sesa ato modele qe na paraqiten ku shumica e fjaleve do te mbaronim me bashketingellore duke ja zbehur muzikalitetin te folures.

----------

